# Anniversary Party! ¡Fiesta de aniversario!  Lauranazario cumple 4 0 0 0



## cuchuflete

Laura, te felicito y te agradezco
todo que traes a este lugar

Sabiduría, Amistad 
y Picardía

 
Un abrazote aldeano,
Cuchu
​ 
​


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡¡Felicitaciones Laura!!! aunque más bien debería felicitar a tus padres por haber dado a luz -hace años atrás- una mujer tan inteligente, solidaria, amable, yadda yadda -may I Te Gatito? ...


----------



## araceli

¡Otra vez otra más!!! Voy a tener que inventar otra palabra que no sea felicitaciones...Pero no se me ocurre otra...FELICITACIONES!!!


----------



## alc112

Tenés razón Araceli
Creo que ya todos estamos cansados de felicitarnos por 1000 posts
Se nota como va creciendo este foro, así qu elas felicitaciones no son sólo para Laura, sino también para todos los foreros que cada día hacemos crecer más a Word Reference.
Felicitaciones Laura, gracias por toda tu ayuda y por los términos especilaiizados que últimamente me estás enseñando.
Les propongo a todos los que felicitemos aquí que inventen una palabra distinta a felicitaciones, congrats, congratulations y congratulaciones.
Mi invento: confelizlaciones jejje


----------



## funnydeal

*Muchas Felicidades Laura

y sobretodo  muchas gracias *​


----------



## DDT

*GRACIAS LAURA!!!*

DDT


----------



## Artrella

*Felicidades LN!!*


----------



## walnut

Auguri Laura!  Walnut


----------



## VenusEnvy

Laura: 4000 well-needed posts from a well-loved poster!     

Congrats, truly.


----------



## garryknight

Congratulations to a true expert.


----------



## ITA

Que bien,suerte


----------



## ILT

UNA GRAN FIESTA, CON MARIACHI Y TODO, ES LO QUE TE TENEMOS PREPARADO!!!

GRACIAS POR TANTA AYUDA

ILT


----------



## mjscott

Congratulations, Laura. May your judiciousness serve us with exactness to the benefit of language everywhere!


----------



## te gato

!!!CONGRATULATIONS!!!
LAURA
ON
4000 POSTS.....​ 
Thank you for all the help you have given me...
and for making us give MORE CONTEXT..ja ja ja ja 
Here is to many, many, yadda,yadda..more..

te gato


----------



## Lancel0t

*Congratulations Laura!​*
Thank you so much for all your help.


----------



## Agnès E.

Bravo Laura ! 
Even if we do not have often met in the forum, I take this opportunity of telling how much I appreciate your posts.

Well, see you on next "post-milestone" !


----------



## supercrom

Para la amable y siempre atenta *Philippa*.
*¿Qué haríamos sin tu presteza y gran conocimiento?*

*¡Felicidades!*​ 
Y que sigas sumando encomios bien merecidos.

*CROM*


----------



## belén

Laura,
He traído:
Tarta de chocolate
Trufas de chocolate
Bombones de chocolate
Pasteles de chocolate 
y unos sandwiches de Nutella de postre!!!!!

MUCHAS MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!!


----------



## gotitadeleche

Thank you Laura for keeping us all in line and for your linguistical precision  

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## lauranazario

Gracias... gracias a todos por sus cálidas palabras. Quiero que sepan que sus expresiones y halagos calan hondo, ya que reconfortan a la Laura humana que está del otro lado de esta pantalla.
Es un honor ser parte de esta comunidad en línea.

Thank you... thanks to all for your kind words. I want you to know that your praise and warm wishes make a deep impression because they bring reassurance to Laura the human who resides on the other side of this screen.
It's an honor to be part of this online community.

Agradecida/Grateful, 
LN


----------



## Silvia

One more thing:

*COMPLIMENTI!!!​*


----------



## abc

Laura,

Thank you for being a very conscientious mod and for giving us so many insights!


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Con admiración desde mis modestos seisicientos y pico a tus imponentes cuatro mil.

Felicitats

Carlos


----------



## Narda

Felicitaciones Laura y gracias, encuentro tu aporte y comentarios sumamente beneficiosos.


----------



## weird

*MUCHAS FELICIDADES.

Me encanta el tono de tus rápidas respuestas, ¡¡¡siempre tan amable!!!


¡Que cumplas muuuchos mas!​  *


----------



## Philippa

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Quiero que sepan que sus expresiones y halagos calan hondo, ya que reconfortan a la Laura humana que está del otro lado de esta pantalla.


En ese caso, no debería estar tan perezosa   .....(¡¡me parece que los miles pasan zumbando para ti y algunos otros!!  )

*Muchas gracias, Laura, por toda tu ayuda simpática, concienzuda y erudita.​*
Abrazos
La Philippa humana en este lado de la pantalla


----------



## pinkpanter

MUCHAS FELICIDADES LAURA!!

siempre respondes con mucha coherencia y sabiendo muy bien lo que dices. 

viva una de las mejores traductoras del foro!

besos


----------



## zebedee

Hey, I'm late to the party! (How come this always happens?)

ok...I admit it...I got a bit side-tracked at the door by Belén's stacks of chocolate
*hastily wipes brown sticky moustache away*

So Congratulations Laura! 4000 thanks for everything!

I've brought sangría a montones piled with fruit and ice and música marchosa for us all to boogie the night away! Yooo-hoo!

a bopping zeb


----------



## lauranazario

Zeb... did you say *sangría*???? Put me down for a bottomless glass of that! 
SALUD!

Hugs,
LN


----------

